# whens the next miter saw going to be released?



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the dw717 and it's a decent saw. Easy to use all the bevel controls. 

Only problem I've had with it is the locking handle for the miter gets loose and has to be tightened pretty much each use in order to lock into angles other than the preset ones.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

WilsonRMDL said:


> I have the dw717 and it's a decent saw. Easy to use all the bevel controls.
> 
> Only problem I've had with it is the locking handle for the miter gets loose and has to be tightened pretty much each use in order to lock into angles other than the preset ones.


Hmm, that's strange, I just picked up a 713 for small trim and used it for the first time today - exact same problem. I had to be really careful not to let the angle wander on anything but the detents. Didn't have my sockets or anything with me to tighten it up.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I use a small flathead to tighten the screw under the handle, usually works until the next time I take it out of the truck


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> "problems" the DW718/780 have. What are the complaints on the DW780?


I don't have personal experience with either saw, just an older DW708, but I hear the rails and detents get sloppy....but its just rumors to me as I can't tell you one way or the other.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Kapex or bust (or Kapex then bust :laughing: )


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Kapex or bust (or Kapex then bust :laughing: )


Yeah, I just drag mine out, plug it in and go. No fiddlin' with it first.


----------



## RareRenovations (May 26, 2012)

The DW717 has a cutting capacity that exceeds some 12" slide miters. The price is fair at around $460.00. The features that allow for the greater capacity seem to cause the guard to get caught up on some cuts but you learn to work around it. I'm very happy with the off the shelf purchase.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

RareRenovations said:


> The DW717 has a cutting capacity that exceeds some 12" slide miters. The price is fair at around $460.00. The features that allow for the greater capacity seem to cause the guard to get caught up on some cuts but you learn to work around it. I'm very happy with the off the shelf purchase.


I don't know about exceeding, but it does match some of the 12" sliders. However, they are also incorporating the same idea they used on the 10" sliders onto the 12" sliders...

8" nested crown

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LS1216...id=1339711993&sr=8-12&keywords=Makita+12"+saw


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I always like the feel and size of a 10" SCMS saw but miss the vertical capacity of a 12" blade. I do not like to cut on the flat if I don't have too. That said a 10" SCMS and a 12" CMS would cover most needs well.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

As a side note, Lowes currently has the 10" DW713 for $219 with the smaller stand for free which is usually $99. Handy little setup for short money.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> I always like the feel and size of a 10" SCMS saw but miss the vertical capacity of a 12" blade. I do not like to cut on the flat if I don't have too. That said a 10" SCMS and a 12" CMS would cover most needs well.


Yeah, that is the set-up that Basswood ran and Pushed. It is a good set-up.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Test.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Test.


Test-Test-Test:blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Test-Test-Test:blink:


Tried to post on another thread and it would freeze up.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

txgencon said:


> Tried to post on another thread and it would freeze up.


Shut it down and reboot:blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Shut it down and reboot:blink:


Quick reply worked on the thread.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a feeling bosch will be releasing a 10'' axial glide soon ,their current 10'' is a dated design

dewalt needs to totally redesign their saws, underpowered running at lower rpm's then any other saw, sloppy bevel lock not to mention you have to reach around the back to change the angle


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

txgencon said:


> Tried to post on another thread and it would freeze up.


Ah, yer Goofy! :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

GRB said:


> Ah, yer Goofy! :laughing:


:laughing::clap::laughing:


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

ls1216l rules
the capacity is ridiculous
2x8 45 against the fence comes in handy 
ive had it for over a year now still cuts dead on
and i dont baby it at all(i dont trash it either)
its in and out of the truck daily
to be full honest though i had to adjust the fence at one point
i dont know if i f'ed it up or it came like that
noticed when i was cuttin 4x6 that the fence was slightly off plane
but it was a simple fix
for half the price of the kapex i couldnt be happier
if i did splurge on kapex it would be for a shop situation, and never move
and the makita salesman says no new scms in near future


----------

